# P. Ocellata



## asdsdf (Sep 28, 2007)

This is one of the PO that I got from Yen. He became an adult today. Not exactly the best quality, since my camera is meant to take pictures of people.





Size comparison to a quarter.

















Enjoy! Will update when more become adult. All of them are subadult now.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow is that as big as they get? I'll never find mine  Still they are good pictures and the coin really shows their size.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 28, 2007)

aw, i expected them to be bigger.


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks. Yep, they are tiny. Remember my topics about tiny mantids? I like them, and I chose this one. (And ant mantids, and Nigerians. Both tiny)

Hibiscussmile: Thanks. What do you mean by you'll never find yours?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 29, 2007)

:wink: old people have bad eyesite!lol must be bigger than tom thumb for me to see em! I have ants too and every time I open their house they take off, flying right past my head!


----------



## Precious (Sep 29, 2007)

Very nice! Good photos, your camera's fine. Well done.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Sep 30, 2007)

:lol: 



> :wink: old people have bad eyesite!lol must be bigger than tom thumb for me to see em! I have ants too and every time I open their house they take off, flying right past my head!


----------



## asdsdf (Oct 1, 2007)

hibiscusmile said:


> :wink: old people have bad eyesite!lol must be bigger than tom thumb for me to see em! I have ants too and every time I open their house they take off, flying right past my head!


Lol. :lol: Wow. I can't wait for my ants to get big enough to sex, and become adult.


----------



## Ian (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice photos. I have some Ocellata coming this week


----------



## asdsdf (Oct 3, 2007)

hibiscusmile said:


> :wink: old people have bad eyesite!lol must be bigger than tom thumb for me to see em! I have ants too and every time I open their house they take off, flying right past my head!


 :lol: 

Thanks guys.

2nd male matured. I hope the females hurry, sinceI think I only have 2 males, and 10 females.

Lol, but how did you post pics from flickr????


----------



## chrisboy101 (Oct 4, 2007)

nice


----------



## asdsdf (Oct 4, 2007)

chrisboy101 said:


> nice


Thanks. I have another male that matured. Thank God I have another one. Now, three males have to fertilize 9 females. For pics of the first two males that matured, go here. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## chrisboy101 (Oct 5, 2007)

more nice pics, good job


----------



## asdsdf (Oct 6, 2007)

NOOOOOO!!!!! Luckily, one of the males decided to be male(There was one I thought was male, then it molted again and turned female. &lt;_&lt; ), and became the fourth to molt to adult. Unfortunately, I accidentally squished him a little. His wings will be messed up, and he has like a bum leg. It used to be worse. It used to be bent and folded against his body, but I managed to straighten it a little. Now, it's slightly bent sideways, and he can't walk perfectly. 



He would have been perfect if it weren't for me.  Hope he can escape a female's grasp...


----------

